# Divorce Call



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

About to get it..

I'm fine with it. 

What would you have said?

What would you say?

PS. 1 18 month old.

Thanks!!!


----------



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

Bandit!


----------

